# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  3500 FUE by FIT-1yr.-MyWHTC's Dr. Patrick Mwamba

## WHTC Clinic

Many hair loss sufferers tend to make hair restoration a priority after learning that hair transplantation offers a permanent solution to regain a more youthful appearance. This patient pursued MyWHTC clinic in hopes of increasing density in the frontal scalp and rebuilding the frontal hairline with FUE by FIT. Similar to FUE (Follicular Unit Extraction), the FIT (Follicular Isolation Technique) physician is also able to harvest hair in the donor area (back of head) without use of a scalpel. FIT involves no need for stitches, sutures, or linear scarring. The FIT technique allows patients to say goodbye to the trauma associated with the more invasive surgical method (Follicular Unit Transplantation). We employ our FIT method of FUE harvesting to enable the physician to selectively harvest each and every donor follicular unit to improve the overall quality of patients results. During hair transplantation, a FUE physician is more apt to deliver better aesthetic results within the donor area with FUE by FIT. The advancement of FUE is what we refer to as our minimally invasive preparation method (Follicular Isolation Technique). The most commonly associated limitation with FUE by FIT is its higher initial cost per graft. The physician performing FUE by FIT retains the ability to ensure that every donor follicular unit graft is viable prior to placement into the recipient zone.

Dr. Patrick Mwamba, MD, successfully treated the patient by transplanting 3500 FIT grafts in one session over multiple days. The patient has light brown hair of a medium-fine caliber with about average donor density. At twelve months post-op, this patient has obtained significant coverage and is pleased with the noticeable improvement. Although an individuals hair loss pattern and hair characteristics are unique, one can compare the details of his case to those presented by reputable clinics in order to find insight on what to expect as a result of hairline restoration. This patient can totally avoid being identified in public as a hair transplant patient. The results duly compliment the patients overall appearance by removing the undesired appearance of the premature aging caused by advanced hair loss. We are elated to present yet another happy patient who can return to wearing more options of hairstyles.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Dr. Patrick Mwamba, MD, successfully treated the patient by transplanting 3500 FIT grafts in one session over multiple days.  Here's another side by side depiction of the patient's excellent yield.

----------

